# 6 month old puppy cant hold pee longer than 2 hours



## hvtopiwala (Feb 23, 2010)

my puppy was house trained pretty well and always ran to the door when he needed to go out...recently for the past month, he sometimes runs to the door to go out, and sometimes he just pees around the house and doesnt care...but he knows he did something wrong cuz he runs and hides. he pees like every 2 hours, and sometimes every 45 mins. i take him out and then he will go back to the door in 30 mins saying he needs to go out! is that possible? can he not hold his pee for longer than a few hours? he can hold it all night, and sometimes when im gone, he doesnt pee (as far as i know), and im gone for over 4 hours. so could it be attention? i took a urine sample to the vet and they said they werent sure if he had UTI cuz it was really diluted so im taking another sample tommorow, but what do u guys think?


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

How long they can hold it greatly varies with activity, eating, and drinking. In a period of active play, it might not make it 2 hours. 

A UTI usually means straining and dribbling. If when they go, it is a lake, likely it isn't a UTI.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Feb 23, 2010)

when he acidently goes around the house, he doesnt fully let it all out...he drips a bit and runs away


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you leaving a CONSTANT source of fresh water for the pup? The reason WHY I ask this, is because, when Leif was a "baby-baby"(he's about a week shy from 7 mo's now), he would have "accidents"...what I did to help control/cross-counter those accidents, was, I would monitor his water intake. Instead of him having a huge bowl of water, I would put only a little bit...once he peed outside, I would then put more water into his bowl. I NEVER denied him water, just the fact that in order for there to be MORE water, he had to "produce" his last water remenants outside. In a sense, I set him up to succeed rather than fail by making sure his bladder was not overtaxed with urine- of course, all of this will be willy-nilly if your pup does indeed have a UTI....then, your pup will need access to LOTS of water. Frequently. 
I hope your vets test get sorted out in the mean time, & wish you luck! Hope your pup isn't sick


----------



## hvtopiwala (Feb 23, 2010)

i give him a constant source of fresh water, but he only drinks water right before or after he goes out, or when he wakes up...RARELY drinks water randomly...its always either after or before he goes out...


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Leif was a "lappy boy"..when he would pass his water bowl, he would have a few laps of water. Then, I would notice his "puddles" *thankfully I have hard-wood floors*...for ME anyhow, once I put 2 + 2 together, our "puddle problems" disappeared completely. He now is trusted to have a nice big bowl full of water since he knows how to ask for "outside"...again, maybe your baby has some other issues at hand, & I hope the vet will be able to give you better answers...luck to you!!


----------

